# Rooting help for Samsung Showcase (SCH-I500)



## lotaco87

Hi, I am new to the droid/ rooting world, I understand what rooting is and does, just do not understand everything involved with rooting. My carrier is Cellular South (now C-Spire) and my phone is a Samsung Showcase SCH-I500...... I would really appreciate it if someone would/ could help me out!!! Thanks to everyone in advance, Kyle


----------



## DrMacinyasha

This should walk you through rooting, including installing CyanogenMod if you so wish.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello, I have a Samsung Galaxy S SCH I500 EI20 running 2.3.5 (Gingerbread?). I attempted to get root using SuperOneClick but kept hanging on "waiting for device". I further followed the steps listed at the unlockr.com which are;

*Issue:*_ It gets stuck on waiting for device&#8230;_​*Solutions: *_Try these solutions, starting with the first then retry, then the second and retry, and so on until it works._​_1. Check to make sure USB debugging is checked on in Settings > Applications > Development._​_2. Close the rooting program. Turn off your phone (keeping it still plugged in). Open the rooting program and click root. Then turn on your phone and see if it continues._​_3. Close the program and unplug the phone. Download and install __PDANet__ and follow it's on screen directions to get it to install the drivers manually for your phone. Once it is done installing, plug the phone in and reopen the rooting program._​_4. If that still doesn't work, then go to our __How To Setup ADB Procedure__, finish it and return here to start over._​
At the other forum I was told that the SuperOneClick doesn't work on 2.3.5 and that I should look here for a solution. In your Wiki I found this under the device listing for the Showcase:​

* Root *

(Windows)
1) Download the Samsung Showcase drivers 64bit - HERE & 32bit - HERE
2) Install the drivers for your computer (XP/Vista/win7)
3) Download, unzip and install the SuperOneClickRoot 1.7 HERE
4) Run the SuperOneClickRoot program after enabling USB debugging mode on your Samsung Showcase which is plugged into your USB port.
5) Your Showcase is rooted now.​It seems that this is exactly what I was doing and to no avail. Can anyone shed some light on this.

Thanks, Dan


----------



## daheazle

To root stock gingerbread... use Odin to flash cwm. Download the superuser zip for arm devices from http://androidsu.com/superuser/ flash that zip in cwm. After you install su you will need to get a busybox installer from the market.


----------



## /OfAllEvil

This is a good place to start I also just got my galaxy showcase about a month ago.

Its a reference to just about everything for the Galaxy

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1609034

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

I keep looking for a step by step guide for rooting and also modding the SCH i500 and I always come up empty. I've downloaded what I think is everything I will need based on forays into different forums.



> To root stock gingerbread... use Odin to flash cwm.


Is Clockwork Mod already a part of the stock Gingerbread 2.3.5?

My carrier, Cellcom, is regional (N.E. Wisconsin) Will the rooting/Mod software work in this case?

Samsung Galaxy S SCH I500 EI20 2.3.5








Cheers, Dan


----------



## [email protected]

*This Upgrade Is Only Valid For The Generic CDMA Samsung Showcase SCH-I500. **It Is Incompatible With All Other Models.*

How to I determine if my CDMA is generic or not?

Cheers, Dan


----------



## showcasemodr

Here is an awesome guide to just about everything.

http://rootzwiki.com...-back-to-stock/

Step 6 gets you CWM installed and superuser (rooted).

If you want to flash ICS on your phone just flash it from your newly installed CWM (don't Odin any of the stock files i.e. EH09 in that guide Odin stock roms are different for the Showcase versions). Most ICS roms require Teamhacksung Build 2 to be flashed first and then you press the power button to reboot to recovery and flash other ICS roms and Gapps.

Just know that to flash Cyanogenmod or any ICS roms you will probably need a rom that is edited specifcally with your carrier's information (i.e. name, apns for mms, etc.).

I think Cellcom uses the generic showcase (as a lot of other regional carriers do). One thing you might try is look at your phone's model # Samsung Showcase SCH-I500RKBXAR is a generic showcase. (RKAXAR is the model of showcase that C Spire uses which is different than the generic).
If you go over to the mes/showcase thread you will see some roms for the showcase versus the roms you see over on the fascinate section. Maybe you could talk somebody into adding Cellcom to their edited roms.

One final note. Sorry for rambling but if you are trying to get back to stock after trying out an ICS rom it might be tricky (i wouldn't use the rom files in the guide above as most are for Verizon's Fascinate). If your phone is a generic cdma showcase then you could use the stock roms (in odin) that are posted over in the mes/showcase thread. If it is not a generic CDMA then you might have to round up the stock file to Odin.


----------



## [email protected]

So, if I follow section #6 http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10728-guideinstalling-a-romcwm-recoveryrootor-going-back-to-stock/ I should be able to get rooted on my SCH-I500?

Cheers, Dan


----------



## [email protected]

I dl'd the files listed in #6 so once my battery is topped off I think I will see if I can root my phone.








Cheers, Dan


----------



## [email protected]

Well...That was relatively painless allbeit a bit nervewracking as this was my first successful attempt at rooting. Now...what to do next. I suppose I should apply a mod . Not sure if I should di ICS or CM. Any advice?








Cheers, Dan


----------



## showcasemodr

[email protected] said:


> Well...That was relatively painless allbeit a bit nervewracking as this was my first successful attempt at rooting. Now...what to do next. I suppose I should apply a mod . Not sure if I should di ICS or CM. Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Dan


Ha your are right about the first time using Odin.

I suggest making a nandroid backup and copy that to your computer (never hurts in case your sd card blows up).

Here is a thread about explaining the differences of a couple ICS roms. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29271-new-questions-about-odin-aokp-hacksung/

I would definitely suggest ICS. The builds that are here on rootzwiki are pretty far along. I am using the Teamhacksung builds (soon to be CM9) and its running great. Blacked Out AOKP is also a great rom with more custom options/theming.


----------



## [email protected]

showcasemodr said:


> I think Cellcom uses the generic showcase (as a lot of other regional carriers do). One thing you might try is look at your phone's model # Samsung Showcase SCH-I500RKBXAR is a generic showcase. (RKAXAR is the model of showcase that C Spire uses which is different than the generic).
> If you go over to the mes/showcase thread you will see some roms for the showcase versus the roms you see over on the fascinate section. Maybe you could talk somebody into adding Cellcom to their edited roms.


Does any of this help in determining if my phone is generic? This info is from the Cellcom website specific to the SCH-I500.

* Specifications*


Size 4.92" x 2.53" x 0.39"

Weight 4.16 oz

Usage Time Up to 7 hours

Standby Up to 13 days

Technology 3G (1xRTT/EvDO)

Frequency CDMA 800/1900 MHz

HAC M4

Display 4" (Res 480 x 800)

Battery 1500 mAh

Wi-Fi Hot Spot Capable Yes
* Additional*


Camera 5 megapixel with auto-focus

Audio & Video mp3, m4a, mp4, 3gp, 3ga, wma, ogg, oga, aac, flac

QWERTY Keyboard Virtual keyboard with Swype® text input

Bluetooth Bluetooth® v3.0

Operating System Android 2.2

Processing Speed 1 GHz

Also, here are my about phone details:
Hardware version: I500.05
Model number: SCH-I500
Firmware version: 2.3.5
Baseband version: S:i500.05 K.EI20
Kernel Version: 2.6.35.7
Build number: SCH-I500.EI20

Thanks and Cheers, Dan


----------



## showcasemodr

Pull your cover off and see if there is a model # somewhere. Or if you still have your phone's box that it came in it might have it on that. If not then try downloading the samsung kies and see if it detects your phone and gives you a model #.

By the way. Download APN Backup & Restore from the market and use it to backup your apn settings. This could come in handy if someone is going to edit an ICS rom to work on your phone (for mms).


----------



## [email protected]

showcasemodr said:


> Pull your cover off and see if there is a model # somewhere. Or if you still have your phone's box that it came in it might have it on that. If not then try downloading the samsung kies and see if it detects your phone and gives you a model #.


fwiw.........SCH-I500RKB

Dan


----------



## daheazle

Chances are whatever rom you use, you will have trouble with mms. Due to apn edits. I would recommend getting the apn backup restore mentioned in a previous post. Even then the carrier name will be incorrect... it isn't a problem but may worry you a bit.

Personally I would recommend aokp's ics which can be found in the team forums section here at rootzwiki


----------



## NGE42

[email protected] said:


> fwiw.........SCH-I500RKB
> 
> Dan


On your Lock screen does it say "Home" in the upper right corner? If so, you have a Generic CDMA Showcase, Alltel has these as well.

I just got my replacement phone today, as I broke my other one Sunday (Hit the corner just right and cracked the LCD in 4 places). I run the 'Devious' AOKP Rom and I have nothing but great things to say about it. If you can find your APN settings, I would suggest asking Larry very nicely if he can edit you a ROM to toss on your showcase.

I must say going from ICS back to GB is odd.


----------



## esalentine

[email protected] said:


> fwiw.........SCH-I500RKB
> 
> Dan


Dan- Did you ever receive any assistance in having a cellcom rom created?

I've just rooted my Showcase and have CyanogenMod-7.1.0-Showcase on it and the only thing the phone now does is make/receive phone calls. My data or text messages do not work.

Can anyone help or point me in the right direction?

Thanks
Eric


----------



## showcasemodr

esalentine said:


> Dan- Did you ever receive any assistance in having a cellcom rom created?
> 
> I've just rooted my Showcase and have CyanogenMod-7.1.0-Showcase on it and the only thing the phone now does is make/receive phone calls. My data or text messages do not work.
> 
> Can anyone help or point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks
> Eric


i edited cm9 build 15 for him and it worked. here is that thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29188-romicsimm76d-teamhacksungs-ics-port-build-15-71112-edited-for-showcasemesmerize/

just make sure you, flash build 2, let it boot and then press power button and select restart to recovery then flash Cellcom build 15 and gapps.

from there i recommend flashing the latest devil kernel because it helps battery life.

cm10 is available too so if you want that either request a cellcom build over on the mes/showcase cm10 thread or i could edit for you.


----------



## showcasemodr

esalentine said:


> Dan- Did you ever receive any assistance in having a cellcom rom created?
> 
> I've just rooted my Showcase and have CyanogenMod-7.1.0-Showcase on it and the only thing the phone now does is make/receive phone calls. My data or text messages do not work.
> 
> Can anyone help or point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks
> Eric


I also meant to add that if you are having sms and data problems you may want to odin back to stock gb before flashing and make sure all that works. thrre are odin files for the generic cdma showcase over in the mes\showcase thread. just pm me if you need help.


----------

